# Using the Bed for Leverage



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

So how many do you men and women use the bed as leverage as you thrust away or perhaps as you go for that final thrust? Another words, do you grab the headboard and grind away or use your feet to bounce off the edge of the bed for added thrusting leverage?

You'll be amazed at exactly what you can do with your bed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chore (Jul 15, 2013)

Glad to hear that your question is Literal rather than figurative!:smthumbup:


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

LD's use the bed as figurative leverage while HD's use it as literal leverage.

(Glad to put my 760 Verbal SAT score to good use )


----------



## I got this (Feb 25, 2013)

We do it all


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

So that's why my husband put handle bars on the head board! Vroom vroom!


----------



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

I got this said:


> We do it all


I asked because you'd be surprised those who don't especially reading some if the threads on here
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I got this (Feb 25, 2013)

NewHubs said:


> I asked because you'd be surprised those who don't especially reading some if the threads on here
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


What is your goal?


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

The ultimate power leverage position is to bend her over the arm of a couch and take her from behind. Particularly with a smaller woman who will move all over the place if you pound her hard.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

One of the main reasons we don't have a headboard......bang bang......

my wifee just grabs my butt and pulls me in hard with her legs holding me in tight.

When doing doggie style, I lean over and grab her shoulders and slam her hard and tight.

But lately we've been talking about a bed frame with headboard and drawers on the sides for our things.

Sometimes, she is bent over with her hands on the couch watching tv and I slam her with her legs together.

This doesn't happen often though because she is LD.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

We have broken two beds in the last 2 years.


----------



## I got this (Feb 25, 2013)

larry.gray said:


> The ultimate power leverage position is to bend her over the arm of a couch and take her from behind. Particularly with a smaller woman who will move all over the place if you pound her hard.


I have found the ultimate power leverage position to be outdoors on a slight incline perhaps 15 to 20 degrees from level with our heads pointed down hill and our feet pointed up hill. It is epic.

I imagine a steeper incline would be good to try as well so ling as we don't roll down the hill like a snow ball


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

NewHubs said:


> So how many do you men and women use the bed as leverage as you thrust away or perhaps as you go for that final thrust? Another words, do you grab the headboard and grind away or use your feet to bounce off the edge of the bed for added thrusting leverage?
> 
> You'll be amazed at exactly what you can do with your bed.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I broke a bed a few years back doing this.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Sounds like a recipe for a trip to the furniture store.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

diwali123 said:


> Sounds like a recipe for a trip to the furniture store.


I'm sure it would be fun but no doubt they'd ask us to stop and never come back. :rofl:


----------



## juliaabna (Aug 18, 2013)

LD's use the bed as figurative leverage while HD's use it as literal leverage.


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

The use of leverage is temporarily suspended due to final preparation of bun in the oven. Just hoping that oven remain functional until bun is done.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

How far along are you? Wifey is loving the leverage and she's at 39 weeks. I just have to watch angles to not push on her belly.


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

larry.gray said:


> How far along are you? Wifey is loving the leverage and she's at 39 weeks. I just have to watch angles to not push on her belly.


31 weeks. But baby don't like pounding or cowgirl. Freaks me out and make me nauseated. 

But I gain a lot of weight every where except belly! Belly is big but honestly just make me look like a fat girl instead of pregnant. And I'm at the gym no less than 3 times a week. And also drastically cut sugary stuff eat organic. Snack a lot but only healthy snacks. I change my whole way of cooking and eating since pregnant and blew up like a balloon! ..EXTREMELY frustrating.


----------



## kgregory1011 (Dec 2, 2010)

We have broken 2 beds .. Now we have an iron bed from Restoration Harware .. This sucker is dungeon material, love it!


----------



## SaltInWound (Jan 2, 2013)

We had an iron bed specially made. I specifically requested a headboard that had plenty of places to grab on, tie up, etc. Sadly, he only wanted to sleep in the bed.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

committed4ever said:


> 31 weeks. But baby don't like pounding or cowgirl. Freaks me out and make me nauseated.
> 
> But I gain a lot of weight every where except belly! Belly is big but honestly just make me look like a fat girl instead of pregnant. And I'm at the gym no less than 3 times a week. And also drastically cut sugary stuff eat organic. Snack a lot but only healthy snacks. I change my whole way of cooking and eating since pregnant and blew up like a balloon! ..EXTREMELY frustrating.


I remember feeling soooo odd when Mr. Pink was inside and the baby was flipping all around like trying to meet each other...a very conflicted and uncomfortable feeling. I see it so very differently now than I did then.

You sounds like you are doing an exemplary job of keeping yourself fit. So well in fact I bet your body goes pretty much back to normal within 6-8 months after you deliver! You probably don't look nearly as fat as you think you do.

ETA, try doggy style. Give baby lots of room so you're not stuck with Braxton hicks contractions...


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> ETA, try doggy style. Give baby lots of room so you're not stuck with Braxton hicks contractions...


Yep doggie is the "Old Faithful" as long as there is no excessive pounding (that calls for leverage) LOL!

In what way do you feel differently about baby kicking around during sex?


----------



## lovemylife (Feb 13, 2012)

We actually visited several furniture stores and were not happy with the beds they had. We would grab one end and shake and see how sturdy they were, and almost all failed in our eyes. I am sure the salesmen were wondering about us, lol. Needless to say, we still have not purchased a new bed, at the least our old one holds up to all we put it through. Would love to have more places to hold onto, tie up to and such. We may go end up going with a customized one to meet all our desires.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

If you live in the Midwest or Northeast see if you can locate an Amish furniture store. Their stuff is all solid wood, quite sturdy, and can be customized to, ehem, meet your requirements.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

lovemylife said:


> We actually visited several furniture stores and were not happy with the beds they had. We would grab one end and shake and see how sturdy they were, and almost all failed in our eyes. I am sure the salesmen were wondering about us, lol. Needless to say, we still have not purchased a new bed, at the least our old one holds up to all we put it through. Would love to have more places to hold onto, tie up to and such. We may go end up going with a customized one to meet all our desires.


You actually shook the bed in the store??? That is too funny.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

I just reinforced the frame by adding some wood inside the existing frame. ******* a bit I guess but you can't really see it.

I also throw a pillow between the headboard and the wall when we get going fast.


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

Holland said:


> We have broken two beds in the last 2 years.


Yeah the wife and I broke a bed once. Fun, ain't it? We broke a chair once too. The best was going at it in the car and my wife pressed her bare foot against the windshield so hard it cracked and had to be replaced.


----------



## soulsearch (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: Re: Using the Bed for Leverage*



Maneo said:


> Yeah the wife and I broke a bed once. Fun, ain't it? We broke a chair once too. The best was going at it in the car and my wife pressed her bare foot against the windshield so hard it cracked and had to be replaced.


#goingforthewin


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Yeah, breaking a car windshield....that's hard to top! 

We broke the bed, luckily no one else was home at the time because it was LOUD! I've never seen my husband more impressed with himself then that day! It was like he won a gold medal in fvcking!


----------



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> Yeah, breaking a car windshield....that's hard to top!
> 
> We broke the bed, luckily no one else was home at the time because it was LOUD! I've never seen my husband more impressed with himself then that day! It was like he won a gold medal in fvcking!


Yea I'd walk around too feeling a couple of inches taller. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Cracked drywall, broken furniture, minor injuries...that's how you know you're doing it right


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

john117 said:


> If you live in the Midwest or Northeast see if you can locate an Amish furniture store. Their stuff is all solid wood, quite sturdy, and can be customized to, ehem, meet your requirements.


Wife and I had to go buy an Amish made bed after we broke 3 of the 4 bed posts where the frame ties into the posts.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I feel so inadequate. Lol.


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> Wife and I had to go buy an Amish made bed after we broke 3 of the 4 bed posts where the frame ties into the posts.


A little bondage play I take it ;-)


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

legalzoomer2013 said:


> Perhaps I should open up a furniture store in your town!


The really embarrassing part is that one of them was at my partners, sisters house. I am forever to be know as "the woman that broke the bed" :rofl:


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Maneo said:


> A little bondage play I take it ;-)


No. But the sex was pretty wild and the last time the bed broke we were going at it missionary and where the bed frame attached to the rear right post broke and we both dropped to the floor (on top the mattress with a loud thud. Our feet were above our heads. I told her that I just took her to another level when it came to love making...

Each time I had to fix it I ended up buying metal rods and inserting them in through the wood and used dry wall screws. But once the bed started getting week on the 4th post, we decided enough was enough and we needed a better quality bed.


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

You all must be the kings and queens of pounding!


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

committed4ever said:


> You all must be the kings and queens of pounding!


Or fat...


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> Or fat...


Lol!


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Holland said:


> We have broken two beds in the last 2 years.


That is a sign of a healthy sex life in my world! Awesome. I am jealous!


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

So now can we say all TAM men have huge cöcks, the women are all multiorgasmic and they all break beds? Lol.


----------



## Refuse to be played (Jun 7, 2013)

We broke our bed post before. We went out to go get a new frame and I would troll the salesmen who helped us by being VERY descriptive about our situation and needs. Eventually we got a metal frame piece and even then we broke a couple of bars off the headboard piece that had to be welded back on.

We also popped a water bed once at a hotel. And we broke a lawn chair too.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Refuse to be played said:


> We broke our bed post before. We went out to go get a new frame and I would troll the salesmen who helped us by being VERY descriptive about our situation and needs. Eventually we got a metal frame piece and even then we broke a couple of bars off the headboard piece that had to be welded back on.
> 
> We also popped a water bed once at a hotel. And we broke a lawn chair too.


Wow....I wonder if you guys could break a Tantra Chair? :rofl: Now that would be fun to try!


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> Or fat...


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> So now can we say all TAM men have huge cöcks, the women are all multiorgasmic and they all break beds? Lol.


Like you said earlier I feel so inadequate!


----------



## Refuse to be played (Jun 7, 2013)

I Notice The Details said:


> Wow....I wonder if you guys could break a Tantra Chair? :rofl: Now that would be fun to try!


:lol: OMG I didn't know what a tantra chair was until I just googled it...I WANT ONE!!! I don't know if we could break it but I'm certainly am willing to try. Get a leather one the right color and it'll look great in our living room. :rofl:

This should be a new thing for us. Find various objects to have sex on...and then break them. Always wanted to have hammock sex.


----------



## Refuse to be played (Jun 7, 2013)

diwali123 said:


> So now can we say all TAM men have huge cöcks, the women are all multiorgasmic and they all break beds? Lol.


Not huge but highly efficient with it. :rofl:


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

diwali123 said:


> So now can we say all TAM men have huge cöcks, the women are all multiorgasmic and they all break beds? Lol.


Thick but nothing out of the ordinary for length, sometimes and yep!


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

diwali123 said:


> I feel so inadequate. Lol.


Not to take away Mr. Pinks accomplishments... But it was an old bed and our youngest was caught MANY times using it as her trampoline. Maybe your furniture is too well made?


----------



## lovemylife (Feb 13, 2012)

LOL, yep, we were shaking the beds in the furniture store. We tried to be all nonchalant about it. We were also checking out the heights of the beds, since we are wanting a taller one for play time. 

I have a tantra chair, not the expensive one, but a cheaper model that we found on amazon. It is nice. We haven't broken it, but it is pretty easy to push around the room, since we don't have carpet in our bedroom.


----------



## lovemylife (Feb 13, 2012)

oops, sorry, it posted twice


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> Not to take away Mr. Pinks accomplishments... But it was an old bed and our youngest was caught MANY times using it as her trampoline. Maybe your furniture is too well made?


Maybe.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

I don't. I generate a lot of force without it. Every now and then I will flex my gluts right when entering but it generates a little too much torque and I end up driving her body upwards with each thrust until she's hanging off the bed...and on my end my jewels smash really hard against her and it hurts them


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

I have never experienced trampoline sex. I must add it to my "To Do" list....right below having sex on a train. I think that would be hot!


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

I Notice The Details said:


> I have never experienced trampoline sex. I must add it to my "To Do" list....right below having sex on a train. I think that would be hot!


Trampoline sex is on my bucket list too. I haven't been able to convince Mr Pink that we should buy one. Apparently we have different lists... I did get my swing though....:bounce:


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Hey....I want a swing....and a Tantra Chair too.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

sinnister said:


> I don't. I generate a lot of force without it. Every now and then I will flex my gluts right when entering but it generates a little too much torque and I end up driving her body upwards with each thrust *until she's hanging off the bed*...and on my end my jewels smash really hard against her and it hurts them


Super hot when I end up hanging off the bed, I love this feeling, hanging half upside down with Mr H doing his thing, woohoo.

We have a trampoline, is it even possible to have sex on it? I keep thinking about it but all i can picture is us bouncing so hard we hurt ourselves. At least it is one with a safety net around it 

What is nice though is when we take a bottle of red outside and lie on the trampoline at night, look at the stars and chat.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Trampoline...He sits, or lays back, she rides him...ooh the bouncing would take the pressure off my poor knees!


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> Trampoline...He sits, or lays back, she rides him...ooh the bouncing would take the pressure off my poor knees!


It is on our "to do" list, will just have to wait a couple of months for the warmer weather.
We did have an outside bed for a while but sadly it has now gone out with a hard rubbish collection. Outdoor sex, in the backyard is something we both enjoy.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Holland said:


> It is on our "to do" list, will just have to wait a couple of months for the warmer weather.
> We did have an outside bed for a while but sadly it has now gone out with a hard rubbish collection. Outdoor sex, in the backyard is something we both enjoy.


Two years ago we finally did away with all the kids twin beds and piled all the mattresses on the covered patio. It was a chilly October evening very late at night (so everyone was asleep)... with the sticks and twigs burning in the patio fireplace, we both had been drinking...Magical Evening!


----------

